# 2013 GT La Bomba vs 2008 Giant STP Pro



## Robswin (Feb 5, 2013)

As the title states, 2013 GT La Bomba vs 2008 Giant STP Pro. I have the STP atm but not sure whether its an upgrade or not.


----------



## Robswin (Feb 5, 2013)

Specs for GT
FRAME Monocoque/Hydroformed XM Metal™ Frame (TT/DT,ST), Forged Bottom Bracket and Dropouts, 142 x 12mm Shimano E-Thru Dropouts, 1-1/8" to 1-1/2" Tapered Head Tube w/ TT and DT gussets. 
FORK Fox Racing Shox 32 Float 26 CTD QR15, 100mm Travel, Open Bath Damper, w/ Adjustable Rebound & Lockout, & Tapered Alloy Steerer 
CHAIN DEVICE  e.thirteen LS+ Guide 
CRANKSET Shimano Zee, FC-M640, w/ 36T Ring 
BOTTOM BRACKET Shimano Zee 
PEDALS GT Slim Line Flat Pedal, Cast Alloy, w/ Replaceable Pins 
DERAILLEUR (R) Shimano Zee Shadow Plus, RD-M640 
SHIFTERS Shimano Zee, SL-M640, Rapid Fire, Right Side Only 
REAR COGS Shimano CS-4600, 10-Speed, 11-25T 
CHAIN KMC X10 
RIMS Alex SX44, w/ Eyelets, 32H 
TYRES (F) Maxxis Highroller, 26"x2.35", Folding Bead, (R) Maxxis Highroller, 26"x2.10", Folding Bead 
FRONT HUB (F) All Terra Alloy Sealed Bearing Disc, 15 x 100mm Thru Axle, (R) Alloy Sealed Bearing Disc Cassette, 12x142mm Thru Axle 
SPOKES 14/15g DB Stainless 
NIPPLES Brass 
BRAKES (F) Formula RX, w/ 180mm Rotor, (R) Formula RX, w/ 160mm Rotor 
BRAKE LEVERS Formula RX 
HANDLEBARS Kore xcd, Double Butted AL6061, 710mm Width, 20mm Rise, 31.8mm Clamp 
STEM Kore Repute, 3D Forged, 50mm Length 
GRIPS GT Wings w/ Waffle Lock-on 
HEADSET Gravity DX Pro, Internal Alloy Upper ACB, External Alloy Lower 1.5" ACB 
SADDLE WTB Volt Race 
SEAT POST All Terra AL6061 
SEAT CLAMP All Terra Alloy QR

STP Pro
FRAME	ALUXX alloy: double butted, integrated gusset w/CNC BB yoke
FORK	Rockshox Pike 454 Air U-Turn w/maxle
REAR DERAILLEUR	Shimano XT Shadow high normal 9 speed
FRONT DERAILLEUR 
SHIFTERS	Shimano Deore rapid fire 9 speed
CRANKSET	Shimano Saint Hollowtech II 34T
BOTTOM BRACKET	Shimano Saint integrated, outboard
SHIFT/CHAIN GUIDE	E-13 STS Chain Guide with custom bashguard
CHAIN	Shimano HG73 9speed
CASSETTE	SRAM PG970 11-23
BRAKES	Avid Juicy 5 hydraulic w/6" rotors
BRAKE LEVERS	Avid Juicy 5 hydraulic
HUBS	Fr: DT 370 20mm / Rr: DT 370 9speed cassette disc
RIMS	Mavic EX729 disc 26" x 32H welded w/eyelets
SPOKES	DT Swiss 14G stainless
TYRES	Maxxis Holly Roller 2.4"
PEDALS	Shimano DX (MX30) platform
H.BAR/STEM	Raceface Diablous 31.8mm low ris/ Raceface Diablous D2
SEAT POST	SDG I Beam 30.9 freestyle
SADDLE	SDG I Sky freestyle
GRIPS	Giant lock-on metal
EXTRAS


----------

